# Buttercups Waiting Thread-due 10/2



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We are getting so excited to see what our two first timers produce! (Caprinos RU Buttercup x Caprinos SF Reminton)
She is big and awkward and pretty grumpy. I don't blame her














She already has a beautiful correct udder. It will be fun to see how she freshens. 














Reminton❤

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She's so pretty.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I really need to get more recent pictures of the bucks. They are one year in November. They're just so...Bucky right now. LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! I've started the nightly vigil checking the baby monitor for any kidding like activity. She was up a lot last night....Eating! LOL! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

How is everything going any discharge yet??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Remind her she owes me a cute blue eyed wether  It looks like her hind legs straightened out good...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll remind her Jill yeah,she has matured really nice,I think it was the way I was trimming her maybe. After you trimmed her I kept that up and she straightened right up. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

GoatGirlZ said:


> How is everything going any discharge yet??


Nothing yet,GoatGirlZ. Although her udder is very tight and full. The suspense is killing me!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what she throws


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm afraid she's going to sneak around behind the barn when I'm not looking. Luckily I am only a few feet from their pen and the barn. My husband said a watch pot never boils. Bah!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful day to have babies. Are you tempted to go squeeze her a bit yet?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I know! Perfect. Well,I am a little tempted. Richard suggested a bumpy ride in the side by side...She is eating. Everything. 24/7. Better get those kids out before they're the size of a three month old. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had does keep right on eating in between contractions :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Seriously!? I've never seen a goat eat like this. Maybe she thinks contraction are hunger pains! No discharge or streaming though. She going to be tricky,me thinks....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, first timers are. They don't all always stream very much either. She may start separating herself from the others to hang out by herself right before hand. She may start stopping to listen every few minutes. She may start talking to her kids. 

Guinen is so funny. She's had so many kids she knows what to expect but, when the first bubble pops she always jumps up to see if there's a kid yet.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Well she hasn't wanted me to touch her the last few months. Which is not normal at all.Today she calls to me every time I go outside.crazy girl. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you going to bottle feed any of them?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I really want to. In some ways it makes nicer kids ,IMO. But I'm going to let her raise them and I think I will bottle fed them too. Her milk as long as she has enough. Just to make them friendly. And if someone wants a bottle baby they will be ready. I'll try anyway. Experiment. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't have the heart to pull them unless I have to. A softy. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's not too bad pulling a couple if she has too many. Supplementing works well too.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

True. I do adore my little bottle babies though. ❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

No babies yet. She was uncomfortable last night. Today would be her latest due date so,maybe? I hope she doesn't go over too much...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a doe due anyway now thise month. Her udders have filled quite a bit but not tight yet.. I know how you feel.. At least you don't have much longer!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> I have a doe due anyway now thise month. Her udders have filled quite a bit but not tight yet.. I know how you feel.. At least you don't have much longer!


That would be super tough! At least I know when to expect babies. It's so hard to wait. I think these babies are happy where they are. Butters been doing a lot of stretching and looking at her tummy. Still on baby watch. The suspense is killing me! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My doe is so uncomfortable. When they see they all run and and then there's her slowly getting up and then she just looks at the ground like she's thinking man that's a long ways lol and they kinda just wobbles over. Then I leave and she goes and lays down again.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! Yep. I feel bad for the mamas. A pregnant ND doesn't have much ground clearance Buttercup has been stretching and sitting like a donkey when she gets up. Not a comfortable girl. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So today her udder is large and very hard. She is talking constantly to no one in particular. A clear discharge and totally loose around her trailhead. Now and then she looks like she may be having mild contractions. Her eyes get pretty wild and she gets pretty still. Fingers crossed that this is the real thing! Or at least we are very close!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Any kids yet?? She sounds really close!!


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi! Sorry I didn't post last night!
Butter had two sweet kids at around 7:30 last night. She had a long day of first stage labor. The reason was apparent when a huge buckling came first. All I could see was a huge leg and hoof. Did a little rearranging and help mama get him out. Little girl was half the size and was born quickly. Butter is a super attentive mom!





































I'll get some better ones today❤

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

The buckling is about the size of his mom at one month and my bottle baby!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They look great. My doe had a tiny drop of discharge yesterday and nothing so far today but her bag has filled a lot since eater day morning


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww! They are soo cute! Love the tan one  Which is which?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

The gold one is the doeling. She is so pretty. She has white and some black markings also. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Aww! They are soo cute! Love the tan one  Which is which?


Butter didn't have a but a drop of discharge. No Amber goo. Just laid down and got right to having them. After being in the first stage of labor all day.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

The buck has brown moon spots and white markings. It looks like the doeling may be moo spotted also. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

they look so healthy and of course darling


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you
I'm very happy with them. Like to see that my buck threw color!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Pictures at 24 hours❤





























Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, he's a cutie and a big sturdy boy as well...Let me know if you plan for him to be a wether.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Aw, he's a cutie and a big sturdy boy as well...Let me know if you plan for him to be a wether.


I think he's going to be a beauty but I imagine he will be a wether. Since he's a first freshener baby I will probably go ahead and wether him.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Jill,I milked over a pint this afternoon from her left side to relieve some pressure. The babies seem to like the right side. Ugh. She's sore on that side. Oh and another reason Butter is the perfect goat. She lets me milk her. I think she thinks I'm one of the kids. I just knelt done beside her in the stall and she let her milk down. Stood right there. That's new...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you think they will start using both sides soon?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to get my grandson a "beginners pack goat". He would live here as a mascot and be trained by 4 old grandson and I together. By the time he's ready to carry a little pack of his own, my grandson will be old enough and have learned enough to take his little goat out hiking with Gr'pa and Nana. Let's talk


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes they do that. You can direct the buckling to the full side every time you see him start to eat. He can handle the full teat, the doeling is eating after him because he has sofened the udder for her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Watch that big boy though, they can be very hard on udders.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh. That makes sense. I will be working with them on that tomorrow. He has made the one side sore. Poor butter. That boys about the size Butter was at a month. Nearly gave me a heart attack when I saw that huge leg and hoof coming out. And nothing else!!!!
If you want him he's yours. He is one the the prettiest colored guys. He has brown spots in his black too. A boys goat would be perfect!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Come on up when you get a chance,Jill. See what you think


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds good and you want these girls for milk, right? If so you need to empty that udder once a day every evening to keep the udder sound and the production going. 
Do you have a stanchion? I could trade you a Nigerian sized wooden stanchion for the little boy?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm milking her out only on the full side right now. I will be milking them and will be on linear appraisals so will want a pretty udder too. And milk test. I do have one. Not sure I'm please with it. Do you have a way to post a couple pictures? I'm open to trade with you. My first concern for these littles are good homes. I put so much love into the stinkers. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She is going to be a very heavy producers like her mom. yay


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Great, high producing sounds great, um I'd have to build the stand before I could take pictures of it :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hahaha! I thought you had one. And I was kinda wondering why...don't mind me. It's my infusion week and I'm not all here. Really. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

